# Vrm vrm vrm



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

some of you may have heard this before but I will type it again for the newbies. We were asked by a local broker to sign up with VRM and handle her VA work. The current contractors were not getting it done. We jumped through VRM's hoops and signed on for the ridiculous $1,000.00 package price. We then learned that the $1,000.00 was for the life of the property and to ensure that you go back they hold $350.00 until the property sells. This bit of knowledge threw me into a tail spin. 

In order to keep our broker happy we did a few very clean properties and it worked out decent. Not profitable but ok. Then they changed the guidelines and now the contractor has to do all of the office work. They had a nice webinar to kick this off and when I participated I made plenty of comments in the comment window. They must not have liked them because I was booted from the webinar. They followed up with a phone call and asked me to quit if I didn't like the program. I told them I would not. I was going to stay and pick and choose only those properties which I wanted. 

They sent us an order and I went and cleaned it out yesterday. My trailer is still onsite full of debris. The realtor informed me that I am no longer in the system as a possible contractor. They owe me for back ends on 3 properties, they no longer have me in the system because I expressed my disgust with their practices and i have a trailer full of their debris. Phone calls to them have gone unanswered as well as 2 emails. 

It looks like I may be dumping all the debris back into the garage, taking my locks off of the doors and heading to the next job.


----------



## TKOPP (Jan 25, 2014)

*I would absolutely do it!*

If I were in your spot, I'd do just what you said... I would return THEIR debris (plus maybe a little extra? LOL), take my locks and never waste another breath uttering their name. At least you still have their shtuff so you can give it back to them!
I'm always looking for a cheaper landfill... what's that address?


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

TKOPP said:


> If I were in your spot, I'd do just what you said... I would return THEIR debris (plus maybe a little extra? LOL), take my locks and never waste another breath uttering their name. At least you still have their shtuff so you can give it back to them!
> I'm always looking for a cheaper landfill... what's that address?


No reply yesterday and so far no response today.


----------



## cover2 (Apr 3, 2013)

I'd add a few maybe 50 gallons of paint I have lying around to the debris I would be depositing back to the said property!!:whistling2: Oh and some tires to.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

cover2 said:


> I'd add a few maybe 50 gallons of paint I have lying around to the debris I would be depositing back to the said property!!:whistling2: Oh and some tires to.



so I sent an email directly to this guy today.

Brandon Kirkham
Senior Vice President
Customer Service phone: 855-843-8323
Customer Service e-mail: [email protected]


still not a word in reply. I called the realtor and told her what to expect next. She said she didn't blame me and that they have no one to do their VA work.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

True Story-
Vendor accepts an order to complete a trashout for a top tier National. Out of area, no way to know what is there before hand. Turns out to be 125+ cyds of debris. The order was given with a 72 hour rush and post dated so they were already on the 2nd day when it came over to them. They complete the trashout and sales clean and turn it in with a full set of before and after photos on the evening of the last day. 7 am the next day they receive a cancellation on the order and it is removed from their online worksheet. Never got paid. None of the staffers has any answers what happend. No response from the dept head. 

Six weeks later it shows up in a mass email as available for initial services.
The contractor calls direct and says he'll take it. The girl on the phone tells him "Great, give me your vendor code and I'll send it right over." Comes back on the line a minute later and says her boss already assigned it, sorry.
Have you figured yet how this one played out?
Contractor A got stiffed out of 125 cyds @ $25 cyd, + sales clean.
Contractor B accepts the order and bills for 0 cyds and a sales clean.
The National bills their client for 125cyds + a sales clean at the full rates.

Deactivating a contractor doesn't mean they are done with getting paid for your work, just maybe paying you for that work.


----------



## Gypsos (Apr 30, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> True Story-
> Vendor accepts an order to complete a trashout for a top tier National. Out of area, no way to know what is there before hand. Turns out to be 125+ cyds of debris. The order was given with a 72 hour rush and post dated so they were already on the 2nd day when it came over to them. They complete the trashout and sales clean and turn it in with a full set of before and after photos on the evening of the last day. 7 am the next day they receive a cancellation on the order and it is removed from their online worksheet. Never got paid. None of the staffers has any answers what happend. No response from the dept head.
> 
> Six weeks later it shows up in a mass email as available for initial services.
> ...



I can promise you there would be at least 125 CY of debris back at the property in short order.


----------



## Zuse (Nov 17, 2012)

Craigslist Hack said:


> so I sent an email directly to this guy today.
> 
> Brandon Kirkham
> Senior Vice President
> ...


Just to let you know Ive done this to, dumped the trash back just like it was before i started the job, I did this to Morningstar. Did you tell Brandon that you would leave the trash there if no action was taking quick like. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

Zuse said:


> Just to let you know Ive done this to, dumped the trash back just like it was before i started the job, I did this to Morningstar. Did you tell Brandon that you would leave the trash there if no action was taking quick like. Let us know how it goes.



I did say that and since then I have emailed the customer service department as well.

I give up! Monday if I haven't heard from them by noon I go get my trailer. The Piano alone weighed a few hundred pounds.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

I received a call this morning FINALLY. They asked me to continue servicing the property and they would look into any hold that might be on our company. I had them email me in writing a guarantee that I would be paid for the jobs we have completed thus far.

They actually seemed very interested in working with us on some pricing and letting us bid things that we had thought were part of the package.

The conversation went well.


----------



## allure9121 (Jan 26, 2014)

mmmm i would not do anything until i got paid they are stringing you along just my opinion


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

allure9121 said:


> mmmm i would not do anything until i got paid they are stringing you along just my opinion


You know that could be and it has happened before. The thing is the property is 75% free of debris and it will be more work to out the stuff back than it is to take it to the dump. There is also a broker involved and I really don't want to be known as the company that dumped all the debris at their property and walked. Since my primary focus is realtor work and construction I don't want the bad press.


----------



## Coos-NH (Oct 17, 2012)

I did ONE initial for VRM back in June of last year. When we were finished the place was well groomed outside and spit-shine clean inside. Two weeks later the property sold. I never saw one dime from them for the work. Just one more  bottom feeder in the pool.


----------



## UnitedFieldInspections (Dec 20, 2012)

Same thing along the lines is going on with cyprexx.


----------



## Gypsos (Apr 30, 2012)

Craigslist Hack said:


> I did say that and since then I have emailed the customer service department as well.
> 
> I give up! Monday if I haven't heard from them by noon I go get my trailer. The Piano alone weighed a few hundred pounds.


Pianos can be a gold mine for scrap. The harp is sometimes made of solid brass and can weigh between 100 and 300 pounds depending on the type of piano. That can easily bring in between $150 and $400 in scrap for that one item around here. 

Anytime I see a free piano on CL I jump at it.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

Gypsos said:


> Pianos can be a gold mine for scrap. The harp is sometimes made of solid brass and can weigh between 100 and 300 pounds depending on the type of piano. That can easily bring in between $150 and $400 in scrap for that one item around here.
> 
> Anytime I see a free piano on CL I jump at it.


I did not know this! Very interesting. We throw at least 2 away each month. The last one I put some tannerite in and shot it with an AR15. That was really cool but my dad is still picking up piano parts out of his yard!


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

Gypsos said:


> Pianos can be a gold mine for scrap. The harp is sometimes made of solid brass and can weigh between 100 and 300 pounds depending on the type of piano. That can easily bring in between $150 and $400 in scrap for that one item around here.
> 
> Anytime I see a free piano on CL I jump at it.


Damn! The 2 pianos that I've had to deal with both had cast iron, not brass. I still recycled them though. :thumbsup:


----------



## Gypsos (Apr 30, 2012)

BRADSConst said:


> Damn! The 2 pianos that I've had to deal with both had cast iron, not brass. I still recycled them though. :thumbsup:


100 pounds of cast iron is still about $9 for removing a few screws and venting some frustrations with a large hammer.


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

Gypsos said:


> 100 pounds of cast iron is still about $9 for removing a few screws and venting some frustrations with a large hammer.


 True, but its not brass. Too bad the damn things weren't made out of copper!


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

Gypsos said:


> 100 pounds of cast iron is still about $9 for removing a few screws and venting some frustrations with a large hammer.


I don't need $9.00 bad enough to take the piano apart then take it to the recycle place. By the time I do all of that I've wasted 2 hrs of my time for $9.00. 

I don't get scrapping I really don't.


----------



## JFMURFY (Sep 16, 2012)

Zuse said:


> Just to let you know Ive done this to, dumped the trash back just like it was before i started the job, I did this to Morningstar. Did you tell Brandon that you would leave the trash there if no action was taking quick like. Let us know how it goes.


Be careful there... had a buddy contracted to rebuild some stairs...client stiffed him, he tore down the stairs he had built after not being paid... He was arrested.


----------



## Zuse (Nov 17, 2012)

JFMURFY said:


> Be careful there... had a buddy contracted to rebuild some stairs...client stiffed him, he tore down the stairs he had built after not being paid... He was arrested.


Well it happened over a yr and half ago, but we told them what we were doing before we did it, informed the broker too.

last job i did for them, haven't heard from them since. They never too any action either. I do now they are stiffing alot of contractors tho, 2 of my guys did some side work for them at the same time and got screwed too.

Just all around bad group of people.


----------



## foothillsco (Nov 8, 2012)

JFMURFY said:


> Be careful there... had a buddy contracted to rebuild some stairs...client stiffed him, he tore down the stairs he had built after not being paid... He was arrested.


I had a dispute with a painter. He painted just fine the exterior of a house. But...he kept peeing in the yard, stashing his empty buckets behind bushes etc. I fired him about 75% of the way through it. I told him I was going to hire a new painter to finish his work and back the cost out of his check.

He went back and sprayed grafitti on the house. He was arrested with 4k worth of damages.

If your not supposed to be there, you can be arrested. If the damages to clean up, like an emergency 50 cu yd cleanup, go over $1000, then your looking at a felony.

It's all cool to be a brave forum warrior and such but some of the stuff that is said here is nonsense.


----------



## 2Bucks (Jan 20, 2014)

*Dumping garbage!*

I let a fellow contractor use my dump trailer on a hotel roofing job, then he stopped returning my calls. He had not paid me yet, but all I wanted was my trailer back. I was able to track it down after a night of driving around and looking for it. I found it at a near by property heaped full, locks broken off, batteries missing, rear door ripped off. I hooked up to it, drove to the hotel parking lot. I had to remove one of the batteries from my truck to dump it. Before I did, I called the police, gave them my name/ business name, and asked if I could get in trouble for littering. I explained to them I could not legally take it down the road because it was over loaded. I backed up on the side walk to the pool area doors and dumped it in front of them. I drove away and never even got a phone call! That load must have been close to 20k and wrappers were blowing everywhere! I wish I had a picture, but I know that's evidence!


----------

